

Show HN: 9cloud, Photoshop Bridge in the Clouds - true_religion
http://9cloud.us
My project is 9cloud, an aims to do all the things that Photoshop Bridge does on the desktop, except in the cloud.
I've been at this for a few months, but I've reached a crux where either I'll go full time developing it or move onto other things.
======
true_religion
My project is 9cloud, an aims to do all the things that Photoshop Bridge does
on the desktop, except in the cloud.

I've been at this for a few months, but I've reached a crux where either I'll
go full time developing it or move onto other things.

